# Starting to have pay problems with Ams



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

19k on last months invoice for the last 2.5 years I was always paid on the 16th or 17th. Now I'm being told there system messed up and they will get it processed soon as they can. We put up with a lot of bs from them but they always paid on time. That's a huge plus in this industry. Any one else have this problem


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Computer glitch prevents payments from going out??

Sounds like Buczek all over again.


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

Right.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

I heard through the grapevine that MCS has "taken over" AMS. Good luck getting your money.


----------



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

Prezshop said:


> 19k on last months invoice for the last 2.5 years I was always paid on the 16th or 17th. Now I'm being told there system messed up and they will get it processed soon as they can. We put up with a lot of bs from them but they always paid on time. That's a huge plus in this industry. Any one else have this problem



having the same issue, they gave me a bull**** name "issiah Hallett" saying he handled the invoice. I think were all screwed


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

" It's like Deja Vu all over again"

Yogi Berra.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

MCS and AMS are owned by the same company.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Prezshop said:


> 19k on last months invoice for the last 2.5 years I was always paid on the 16th or 17th. Now I'm being told there system messed up and they will get it processed soon as they can. We put up with a lot of bs from them but they always paid on time. That's a huge plus in this industry. Any one else have this problem


 LIEN,LIEN,LIEN and drop them like a hot rock. Computer glitch my rear end they saw how that excuse worked for Buczek and how long they were able to hold off contractors.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

i agree, drop faster then you picked up,they are a screwy bunch always get a different story on pay


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> MCS and AMS are owned by the same company.


And which company owns them 2 companies?...


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I did not get my check yet either, I always give them*

until the 22 and have had a payment that late in the past but rarely. I have not inquired about it. I have always thought AMS was a pretty good company, but lately I'm having my doubts also. I was going to give them one more day factoring in the holiday and their stated policy of 7 days for processing. I think the ship is sinking. Oh well it was a good run. On to bigger and better.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Some of the odd things that have gone in the last week*

to ten days at AMS are not giving me a warm fuzzy feeling. First oddity was the landscape cycle going to 7 days, we got both an E-mail and a call. Then they stated if the grass was not high enough they would still pay 1/2. Which is a nice way of spinning, go out incur all the expenses and we will decide what we pay.(also a good way to get all your properties serviced if you are planning something devious) Then almost immediately all buttons disappeared from all FM landscape orders, and did not re-appear for 7 days, just long enough for a free cycle, nice, and now a late pay to all contractors. They have been rock solid for three years and if this were any other industry I wouldn't even blink an eye. But I give no one the benefit of the doubt in this game. Too many things that add up to only one answer.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

This is interesting information.

http://www.mcs360.com/press/mcs,-ams-and-vps-under-common-ownership.aspx

http://foreclosurepedia.org/caroline-reaves-namfs-has-no-sway-over-dc/


----------



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

I just don't see how they can get away without paying us, their so much documentation that they got paid and I did the work..........


Edit: Oddly enough I can get them to answer the phone, but not to respond to an email. I believe they're just stalling me and not tryiing to leave a bigger paper trail


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*One thing I can say about AMS is they have always paiid*



michiganvendor said:


> I just don't see how they can get away without paying us, their so much documentation that they got paid and I did the work..........
> 
> 
> Edit: Oddly enough I can get them to answer the phone, but not to respond to an email. I believe they're just stalling me and not tryiing to leave a bigger paper trail


in three years this is the first time they were late. I'm not going to get too excited just yet. I'm also not going to complete any orders for them that cost me any real money to do, just to be on the safe side. It's easy to be paranoid in this racket. Technically they are only a day or two late at this point.


----------



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

they're stalling, how do i lien their properties?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I was just told by my rep*



michiganvendor said:


> they're stalling, how do i lien their properties?


that checks were sent out today.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohnojim said:


> that checks were sent out today.


 Yeah that's the ticket "checks in the mail":whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

My ACH has been deposited funds are there.


----------



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

well hopefully everyone gets paid they owe a friend of ours 100,000


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

michiganvendor said:


> well hopefully everyone gets paid they owe a friend of ours 100,000


:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

michiganvendor said:


> I just don't see how they can get away without paying us, their so much documentation that they got paid and I did the work..........
> 
> 
> Edit: Oddly enough I can get them to answer the phone, but not to respond to an email. I believe they're just stalling me and not tryiing to leave a bigger paper trail





It happens far more than you think. 

And with what P&P pays they know the odds are greatly in their favor of the vendors not having enough money to hire a lawyer to go after them so they OFTEN get away with it.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*All you can do is go by a company's history.*



michiganvendor said:


> well hopefully everyone gets paid they owe a friend of ours 100,000


AMS has a good track record as far as I am concerned. I actually feel a little bad for doubting them, but that's the nature of the business we choose to work in, hanging out here on "The Angry Janitor Forum" does not help either. They said they were upgrading their system, and low and behold, when I uploaded tonight everything actually worked, no hang ups, no pages not refreshing, etc. It is a bit unfair to make broad generalizations, I think the Buzek episode has us all stinging a bit. I almost went straight to stupid like you, but luckily I had a three year relationship to draw from, not a few months.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*The cool thing about working in PA is our district court system*



BPWY said:


> It happens far more than you think.
> 
> And with what P&P pays they know the odds are greatly in their favor of the vendors not having enough money to hire a lawyer to go after them so they OFTEN get away with it.


You can really beat them up, and cost them a lot of money representing yourself in district court, my route is probably in 20 different magisterial districts, I could make them send a lawyer to 20 different hearings in twenty different locations at 20 different times, all at about $30 a pop for me. It would be cheaper for them to pay me. And that's before filing a lien. The battle of attrition works in my favor, and is fought on my field.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They file BK forget about it!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That's the chance you take with every job*

Don't play with what you can't afford to loose.


----------



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

ill get my money rest assured


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

We where told are ACH was sent out mid week. still nothing in the account.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I got mine yesterday.*



Prezshop said:


> We where told are ACH was sent out mid week. still nothing in the account.


I'm still downsizing them due to other stupidity, like expecting me to service properties with abysmal initial service quality, and just general incompetence. I was really looking forward to this season with them, but it just seems like they have no handle on their end of things. They address only the issues important to them.


----------



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

Prezshop said:


> We where told are ACH was sent out mid week. still nothing in the account.



I threatened to lien their properties, and they overnight-ed my check.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I didn't do anything, and they overnighted my check*



michiganvendor said:


> I threatened to lien their properties, and they overnight-ed my check.


Oh well.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

michiganvendor said:


> I threatened to lien their properties, and they overnight-ed my check.


I had to do that and threatened to drop "debris" off at they're offices. I'm within a 45 minute drive of Bristol. So I said I'll pick my check up, if it's not ready you'll need to still give my check and pay for someone to remove the "debris" 

Long story short, I was overnighted a check that included my overages they were refusing to pay.

Still receive emails and calls to complete orders


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Yeah, I don'y live too far either.*



npm said:


> I had to do that and threatened to drop "debris" off at they're offices. I'm within a 45 minute drive of Bristol. So I said I'll pick my check up, if it's not ready you'll need to still give my check and pay for someone to remove the "debris"
> 
> Long story short, I was overnighted a check that included my overages they were refusing to pay.
> 
> Still receive emails and calls to complete orders


 A drive to Bristol is always an option. The southeastern part of my area likely is next to yours. I get as far down 309 as Tamaqua from time to time.


----------



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

npm said:


> I had to do that and threatened to drop "debris" off at they're offices. I'm within a 45 minute drive of Bristol. So I said I'll pick my check up, if it's not ready you'll need to still give my check and pay for someone to remove the "debris"
> 
> Long story short, I was overnighted a check that included my overages they were refusing to pay.
> 
> Still receive emails and calls to complete orders


See thats the thing their headquarters is in another state, but they have a shops in michigan 20 minutes away from me, so do i really have to go out of state to sue them?

And they did pay me and made it right, but I leary on whether I should continue to rack up invoices with them at this point.


Im just lucky I didn't have a 6 figure invoice owed to me or I wouldn't of slept at all these last few weeks


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

I received mine today


----------



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

Prezshop said:


> I received mine today



how much was your invoice if you dont' mine me asking, because mine was only $1500 we only did a few things that month and i got paid, but a friend they owed $100,000 has not got paid


----------



## TD Services in Vegas (Apr 15, 2014)

So far I have been pretty luck about getting paid thru AMS.. But only started with them a few months ago...There system is a little confusing but works...Easier to get paid thru them then Cyprexx...


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

michiganvendor said:


> how much was your invoice if you dont' mine me asking, because mine was only $1500 we only did a few things that month and i got paid, but a friend they* owed $100,000* has not got paid


Every time you mention this it just boggles my mind!!!,I would'nt let the bank itself get 100,000 in front of me,obviously this friend is doing massive volume with them and if he's at that type of level you would think he would be the first one to get paid?,Over in the Buzcek thread I've seen contractors stating they are owed 10's of thousands of dollars!!....if you owe me 1500 and I don't get a good faith check *WE ARE DONE!!!!!*


----------



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

Racerx said:


> Every time you mention this it just boggles my mind!!!,I would'nt let the bank itself get 100,000 in front of me,obviously this friend is doing massive volume with them and if he's at that type of level you would think he would be the first one to get paid?,Over in the Buzcek thread I've seen contractors stating they are owed 10's of thousands of dollars!!....if you owe me 1500 and I don't get a good faith check *WE ARE DONE!!!!!*


Well this is also the guy that has been with them for 4 years and used to know someone with in the company so they always through him a ton of work. It's scary because if they're gonna screw a guy they know and that they use all the time what they gonna do to a guy like me that has only been there for 4 months?


----------

